# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Επιτηρητής φόρτισης συντήρησης  μπαταρίας μολύβδου VRLA

## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Εδώ έχουμε ένα σπάνιο συνδυασμό από 2 x 8βολτες μπαταρίες μολύβδου (VRLA) μικρής σχετικά χωρητικότητας (3,2 Ah). Αποδίδουν τάση από 15,2 έως 18,3 Volts max. Χρειάζονται τάση φόρτισης 20V max έως 18,3 min που αποτελεί και τάση συντήρησης. 

Ο επιτηρητής φόρτισης συντήρησης παρέχει τα 20 V και παρακολουθεί την τάση της μπαταρίας. Όταν αυτή φθάσει στα 19,2 V (που είναι η μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη κατά τη φάση φόρτισης) μεταπίπτει στα 18,3 που είναι η επιτρεπόμενη τάση συντήρησης.  Στην φάση συντήρησης φθάνουν (μετά από πολλές ώρες ) να τραβούν μόνο 30mA που είναι και η φυσιολογική απώλεια που έχουν τέτοιες  μπαταρίες.  Ο χρόνος πλήρους φόρτισης τέτοιων στοιχείων (VRLA) φθάνει τις 14-16 ώρες. Στην συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή κυκλώματος μπορούν να παραμείνουν για πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο έτοιμες να αποδώσουν την συσσωρευμένη ισχύ τους. Στο κύκλωμα υπάρχει κι ένας περιοριστής έντασης ρεύματος που δεν επιτρέπει να περάσουν πολλά mA ή και A ρεύματος για να προστατεύσει το συνολικό κύκλωμα και τα επιμέρους εξαρτήματα Μ/Τ, σταθεροποιητή, πλακέτα, μπαταρία και καλωδίωση από υπερβολικές τιμές ρεύματος και θερμοκρασιών. 
    
Μετά από πολλές ώρες φόρτισης διαρρέουν προς την μπαταρία μόνο τα ελάχιστα mA που αφορούν την φυσιολογική απώλεια της μπαταρίας.
 

κι εδώ η φάση μετάπτωσης από φόρτιση σε συντήρηση : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15hS...ature=youtu.be

----------

aktis (03-03-19), 

Dimi (04-03-19), 

dinos.liaskos (04-03-19), 

elektronio (04-03-19), 

KOKAR (05-03-19), 

nestoras (04-03-19), 

selectronic (03-03-19), 

thanasis 1 (04-03-19)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

και το θεωρητικό του, πλήρες :

----------

thanasis 1 (04-03-19)

----------


## aris285

Μπραβο παρα πολυ καλο. Εγω περιμενα να δω μικροελενκτη στο σχεδιο.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Μπραβο παρα πολυ καλο. Εγω περιμενα να δω μικροελενκτη στο σχεδιο.



Ευχαριστώ Άρη μου. Στα απλά είναι τα ωραία .... !!!!!

----------


## aris285

σκέφτομαι και εγω την κατασκευή συντηρητή για 12ν μολύβδου μιας και ειμαι κατοχος μοτοσυκλετας και τον χειμώνα με την ακινησία εχω θέματα με την μπαταρία.  Αλλα εγω το εχω σκευτει με μικροελενκτη μιας που το κατεχω λιγο. Παλιοτερα θυμαμαι ειχα κατασκευασει εναν συντηρητη με τρανζιστορ και lm317 για την μπαταρια του σκαφους ενως φιλου αλλα ουτε που θυμαμαι τι ειχα κανει με το σχεδιο.

----------


## pstratos

Στον στρατό είχα φτιάξει κάτι πολύ απλό. Ένα μεγαλούτσικο σταθεροποιημένο στα 14.4V (οι δίοδοι μου τρώγαν 0.7) τροφοδοτικό και ~10 ζεύγη από κροκοδείλους με 10 διόδους. Κρατούσαμε τα 10 οχήματα / μπαταρίες πάντα ζωντανές

Στην βάρκα (αλλά και στο αμάξι που την σερνει!) το χειμώνα έχω ενα 5W βολταικό και ένα ρυθμιστή!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> σκέφτομαι και εγω την κατασκευή συντηρητή για 12ν μολύβδου μιας και ειμαι κατοχος μοτοσυκλετας και τον χειμώνα με την ακινησία εχω θέματα με την μπαταρία.  Αλλα εγω το εχω σκευτει με μικροελενκτη μιας που το κατεχω λιγο. Παλιοτερα θυμαμαι ειχα κατασκευασει εναν συντηρητη με τρανζιστορ και lm317 για την μπαταρια του σκαφους ενως φιλου αλλα ουτε που θυμαμαι τι ειχα κανει με το σχεδιο.



Λογικά αυτό είναι αλλά το έχω προστατέψει λίγο παραπάνω με πυκνωτάκια και αντιστασούλες και περιορισμό ρεύματος και επιτηρεί την κατάσταση της μπαταρίας. .... 
Με τον μικροελεγκτή δεν ξέρω αν ειναι απλούστερο, αν θέλει υποβιβασμό τάσεων πχ στα 5V κλπ τότε κάνεις ένα τέτοιο.

----------


## aris285

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι κατι τετοιο ειχα κανει αλλα χωρις τον τελεστικο δηλαδη εβγαζε ταση συντηρησης με περιορισμο ρευματος.
Με τον μικροελενκτη απλα δεν χρειαζεται να υπολογιζεις αντιστασεις και να κανεις πολες δοκιμες στο κυκλωμα, διαβαζεις ταση και ρευμα και ολλα τα αλλα τα κνει το προγραμα.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Στον στρατό είχα φτιάξει κάτι πολύ απλό. Ένα μεγαλούτσικο σταθεροποιημένο στα 14.4V (οι δίοδοι μου τρώγαν 0.7) τροφοδοτικό και ~10 ζεύγη από κροκοδείλους με 10 διόδους. Κρατούσαμε τα 10 οχήματα / μπαταρίες πάντα ζωντανές
> 
> Στην βάρκα (αλλά και στο αμάξι που την σερνει!) το χειμώνα έχω ενα 5W βολταικό και ένα ρυθμιστή!



εγώ απλά βγάζω τον πολο[αποσπομενοι πολοι με πεταλούδα] απο την μπαταριά,

Στα ποσα βολτ έχεις ρυθμίσει τον ρυθμιστή ?

----------


## dinos.liaskos

μάλιστα....! πολύ χρήσιμη κατασκευή! ίσως σώσω μ αυτό μερικές
μπαταρίες! και πρώτη πρώτη από το αυτοκίνητο που κάθεται πάνω
από 6 μήνες...και δυστυχώς ξέχασα να βγάλω τον πόλο της μπαταρίας!
για 12v έξοδο τι αλλαγές χρειάζεται?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> μάλιστα....! πολύ χρήσιμη κατασκευή! ίσως σώσω μ αυτό μερικές
> μπαταρίες! και πρώτη πρώτη από το αυτοκίνητο που κάθεται πάνω
> από 6 μήνες...και δυστυχώς ξέχασα να βγάλω τον πόλο της μπαταρίας!
> για 12v έξοδο τι αλλαγές χρειάζεται?



Στα 14,4-15 για φόρτιση, και 13,4-13,8 για την συντήρηση.

----------

dinos.liaskos (04-03-19)

----------


## 744

H απλότητα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο:

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-a_J2_jQj_...rz06oR6jIFIRDE

Σταματά αυτόματα τη φόρτιση με ανάλογη ένδειξη led.

----------


## pstratos

> εγώ απλά βγάζω τον πολο[αποσπομενοι πολοι με πεταλούδα] απο την μπαταριά,
> 
> Στα ποσα βολτ έχεις ρυθμίσει τον ρυθμιστή ?



Ο πόλος δεν βοηθά. Το astra αν βγάλω πόλο κλειδώνει ραδιο, χάνει ρυθμίσεις παραθύρων και έχω και ενα OBD bluetooth που πάντα είναι ενεργό. Στην βάρκα υπάρχει ενα βολτομετράκι και μια άλλη π@π@ριτσα με ένα led που όλο και κανα mA τραβανε

Δεν έχω ρυθμίσει, δυο κινέζοι είναι, σε full ήλιο και φορισμένη μπαταρία μετράω 14.2V για την VRLA της βάρκας kai 13.9 για την flooded του αυτοκινήτου

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> H απλότητα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο:
> 
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-a_J2_jQj_...rz06oR6jIFIRDE
> 
> Σταματά αυτόματα τη φόρτιση με ανάλογη ένδειξη led.



Ωραίο και αυτό, αλλά δεν μπαίνει σε πλήρη φόρτιση αλλά απλώς σε συντήρηση της μπαταρίας.  Αν της γίνει γερή χρήση ποτέ δεν θα αναλάβει την πλήρη φόρτιση μπαταρίας !!!! Φαντάσου σε ιστιοπλοϊκό να πηγαίνεις πανάτος μετά από ένα μήνα στη μαρίνα και να χρειαστείς την βοήθεια της οπουδήποτε, μάλλον κλάματα θα έχουμε ....

----------


## 744

Τι εννοείς? Αφού την φορτίσει πλήρως (με 14,4), μπαίνει σε αναμονή.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Τι εννοείς? Αφού την φορτίσει πλήρως (με 14,4), μπαίνει σε αναμονή.



Αν ενεργεί έτσι, τότε υπέροχα !!!

----------


## 744

Όταν η μπαταρία φορτιστεί, η ζένερ άγει και προκαλεί το Q2 επίσης να έρθει σε αγωγή, ανάβοντας το πράσινο LED και ταυτόχρονα φέρνει το Q1 σε αποκοπή, σταματώντας την φόρτιση.

Επίσης η μπαταρία φορτίζει με σταθερό ρεύμα που το ορἰζει το κόκκινο LED σε συνδυασμό με την R2 και το Q1 που λειτουργούν ως πηγή ρεύματος.

----------

